

Ask HN: Is there a theory to study traffic flows in a grid? - houseofshards

As a side project, I am building a tool to visualize traffic flows between various points in a model &quot;city&quot; (to start with, I have a simple grid layout in mind) as a function of the layout. See how these flows vary if the residential&#x2F;commercial areas are far apart v&#x2F;s close by etc. What is the best way to study the underlying mathematics of it ?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrality](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrality)

